# Cabinet Selection



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2011)

My budget for cabinet is 2.5k max. I know nothing can beat GAMMA at 2k and CM Elite 430 at 2.5k. But none of these are available here. I also cant order online. So, any better cabinets under 2.5k probably. The only brands available here are Zebronics, IBall, Intex, UMAX and CM.
But CM-430 is not available here nor the dealer can arrange it. Under 2.5k he only has CM-310 which sells for 2k here.
Even Bijli here sells here for 2.3k. 
So plz suggest me accordingly.

I have selected Zebronics Aviator. Check it here:
Zebronics - Cabinets - Aviator

I think it will be great deal. Its just for Rs.2.3k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 1, 2011)

Is CM USP 100 available?


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am having the same doubt will this case support HD 6950


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont know about the availablility of CM USP 100. I just asked what CM models available for 2.5k. He only showed me 310. Rest he showed me were CM 690, HAF series and other costly models.
I dont think its availble. 
The only model under 2.5k available here is 310 for 2k and i cant spend anything extra.

What about Aviator. Will it not be a perfect substitute to GAMMA and Elite 430??? Its providing 2*120mm led fans at side + 1*120mm fan at back + 1*120mm led fan at front. Its also screwless and looks much better.

What do u guys think about this???


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't think USP 100 is cheaper than RC 430 Black.

*Gamma is good option, if your opting for it & it will be far cheaper than both RC 430 & USP 100.*

@Saswat: Don't mind bro, but why can't you order it online ??

Techshop in : CM RC430 Black - 2.7k + 350 shipping 

Link : **techshop.in/store/cooler-master-elite-rc430kwn1-tower-computer-case-buy-online-india-p-5824.html*

SMC : 2.6k + Shippings

Link: *Cooler Master Elite 430 with Side Window*

Spacious : *www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6654/featured/top6.jpg?1390701187

Remember just like a GPU, CPU & Mobo, your Cabinet is also one time investment, so choose it wise.

My vote goes to CM RC430 Black Side Windows, close your eyes & buy it online, if not available locally.

BTW your cabinet has nothing to do with warranty, if you deal with a reliable online store like SMC.

All the best.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont have any problem ordering online. Problem is, my FATHER wont allow me to do that. He is strictly against it.  He has clearely said that i can only order online if its a Cash On Delivery option. Else no order. So, surely i have to adjust with the cabinets available here. 
But whats the problem with this cabinet?? Its has great looks and great cooling capability..


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> I dont have any problem ordering online. Problem is, my FATHER wont allow me to do that. He is strictly against it.  He has clearely said that i can only order online if its a Cash On Delivery option. Else no order. So, surely i have to adjust with the cabinets available here.
> But whats the problem with this cabinet?? Its has great looks and great cooling capability..


Time to convince your father then. This is 2011, not 1980.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2011)

No way. 
I cant do it. If i go on convincing then he will surely refuse and then buying my rig will be cancelled. He is very strict. I really cant convince him. Suggest alternatives..

But same question again. 
Whats the problem with this cabinet??
Its has great looks and great cooling
capability..


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No way.
> I cant do it. If i go on convincing then he will surely refuse and then buying my rig will be cancelled. He is very strict. I really cant convince him. Suggest alternatives..
> 
> But same question again.
> ...



Well said *ico*.

Sorry if you can't convince your father, then forget your Future Configuration, listed on your Signature.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you have a bank account? If yes, then save money on your own and order yourself. Use Demand Draft. Worth a punt.


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2011)

I have gone through both the specs of Zebronics Invader & Aviator.

I think Aviator is small in size compared to Invader.

Aviator: Looks cheap plastic, but price will justify its build.

*www.zebronics.net/images/products/cabinets/Gaming-Series/aviator-b.jpg

Invader: Looks good & Fully loaded, but not sure of the price.

*www.zebronics.net/images/products/cabinets/Gaming-Series/invader_b.jpg


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2011)

ico,
i dont have a bank account.

d3p5kor,
not much difference in quality. Invader is 0.8mm SECC and aviator is 0.6mm SECC. And Invader costs around 5.5k. More than double of Aviator.
And what would be thickness of GAMMA and CM-430. Any idea??? Will it be more thicker than Aviator..


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2011)

Zebronics Aviator looks damn cool - if you don't have any other options get that and you will get 4 blue led fans as well but I don't think it will come under 3K anyway.

BTW, do you know he price of this ??


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> Zebronics Aviator looks damn cool - if you don't have any other options get that and you will get 4 blue led fans as well but I don't think it will come under 3K anyway.
> 
> BTW, do you know he price of this ??



I have already posted it in my 1st post itself. Its just costs 2.3k-2.5k. This is the reason why i am opting this. It also has fan controller so that i can turn on the fans while gaming and when just surfing the net i can turn it off.
Aviator --- 2.5k max
Invader --- 5.5k - 6k


----------



## Devil Hunter 47 (Apr 2, 2011)

well does the 6950 or gtx 560 fit in aviator?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am giving the ratio of Width, Depth and Height of the cabinets around this price. Just make out if it can hold 6950 or gtx 560 or not.

* CM-430: 190 x 490 x 424
* GAMMA: 190 x 508 x 449
* Aviator: 185 x 466 x 437 
* ZebBijli: 180 x 430 x 430

All the lengths are in mm. Will 6950 or gtx 560 fit in aviator..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Saswat, go for it. Clearly you have no other option.


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2011)

@Saswat: It will be fit inside Aviator, but aviator doesn't have any ducts or holes for Cable Management. So its upto you now.

OMG Invader is so costly in terms of his design.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2011)

Will i really need cable management. FSP deosnt have such long wires???


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2011)

In Aviator, the PSU is top mounted, so no need to worry about it.

But with that budget, NZXT Gamma is ultimate, then RC430. *Try convincing your Papa otherwise you will end up somewhere else.*


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am not worried about top mounted psu option, i am asking abbout the cable management. 
Will i really need cable management with FSP????

But why is this cabby not good??? Any speicific reasons. I will not be needing cable management as FSP has shot cables. So, whats wrong???


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2011)

Cable Management is an edge inside your Cabinet, it reduces the inside temperature much compared to non cable management, specially inside mid towers.

AFAIK, you are not using Water cooling, so it makes sense to go with a Cabinet with Cable Management. Moreover the temps in BBSR during this summer touches 40+, so my suggestion will be save a little more & go with RC430 Black or little higher end from RC430.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2011)

Cable management can even b done on a generic Cabby, *IF* v plan well....

Cable management on my 0.8k crappy Cabinet.
Put the hardrive in opposite direction so that the SATA cable coming out of it don't add to the clutter

*i.imgur.com/Ve8lH.jpg

Done by our forum member *SPARX*


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice one indeed. Can u post some more pics of the same from different angles so that it would be more clear to me.


----------



## sparx (Apr 2, 2011)

I will try, i am doing some more mods on it, i will post once i am finished


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok, tknx buddy.
But what brand and what model cabby do u have???


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Put the hardrive in opposite direction so that the SATA cable coming out of it don't add to the clutter



don't know about others but this will help me & my friend who owns a HCL branded PC in a minitower. terrible cable management. last but not the least, good cable management. the company (of that PSU) will be proud of you for sure


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> I am not worried about top mounted psu option, i am asking abbout the cable management.
> Will i really need cable management with FSP????
> 
> But why is this cabby not good??? Any speicific reasons. I will not be needing cable management as FSP has shot cables. So, whats wrong???



theres' nothing wrong with Aviator ( you don't have any other options anyway ) and I liked it - so go for it - at just 2.3k with 4 120mm fan+controller it's a steal.

one 120mm fan ( non led ) costs itself Rs. 250 - and most of the budget cabinets comes with 1 or 2 120mm fans - you you are getting this cabinet at 1.8/1.65K only anyway with some free bling bling lighting


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, topgear u r right. Aviator will cost 2.3k with PSU and w/o PSU it will cost just 2k. It provides 4*120mm LED fans.

But will i really need cable management with FSP in this cabby...


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 3, 2011)

Buddy cable management can be done in any cabby...
So forget it for now..
Wen u get the PC u will get an idea abt it..


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, thankss..
Any other suggestions???? 

Manju,
whats the thickness of material used in GAMMA?? The material used in Aviator is 0.6mm thick.

Are the LED fans provided with Aviator good ones or will have to change them.

Suppose i get my rig today, so after selecting the components will i be charged for assembling it or its free???
Has anyone of u paid for assembling??


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2011)

I have not used Aviator personally so can't comment about the quality but most of the these cheap cabinets comes with 120mm which have 1200 RPM and around 40-45CFM which is not best bud good enough  if you want more airflow and cooling t6hen you should look for 120mm Cm led fans ( each costs aroun 450 bucks ).

Assembling ( and it's charge ) depends on the shop though I would suggest you to get all components and assemble them by yourself and be part of a wonderful experience


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, assembling myself would be great but the fact ist that i am not sure of all the connections. So i may mess up. But once i watch it i can do it myself from the next time.
How much will CM LED and non LED fans cost???

Whats the cheapest LED Fan available for??


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2011)

Assembling a PC is not a big deal ( and you don't need a previous experience to do so ) - just be patient while doing so and nowadays there's plenty of tutorial and vids available online anyway.

Don't know about any other fans but CM 120mm non led fan costs Rs. 250 and LEd fan costs Rs. 450.


----------

